# Mark Rippetoe & Jim Wendler



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good watch for guys who are fans of these two or are into strength training (and a bunch of other ****) quite long but well worth a watch, also the second link is good watch its people like Mark Rippetoe, Jim wendler and tommy suggs and some others answering some questions about training and what not

http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/starting_strength_series_--_jim_wendler/

http://startingstrength.com/index.php/site/roundtable_programming_military

Theres a few more interviews on the site but havent got round to watching them yet


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/most_lifters_are_still_beginners

This is a good interview to read aswell specially for noobies

Quote "The Starting Strength program is designed to take advantage of the body's immense growth capability during the first few months of training, when Rip says a lifter can gain faster naturally than many seasoned veterans can on steroids.

"These are the prime growth years. You'll never have another anabolic window like that ever again," says Rip. "And if you waste it, you can never go back."

What kind of growth are we talking about?

"An 18-year-old kid showing up at my gym for the first time; if he's 5'10'' and 140 pounds on day one, I've seen kids that size put on 60 pounds of mass in six to eight months more times than I count," says Rip. "In fact, if he doesn't get results like that, I know he's not eating enough."

Progression

How can a program achieve gains of that magnitude? According to Rip, the answer is also what makes periodization such a poor choice for novices - progressive loading.

"The way we can add 60 pounds to a kid's frame in a year is the same way we can take his squat from 95 pounds to 365 pounds - systematic, consistent loading, as fast as their recovery will allow"

I know this my self for a fact is true as Ive gone from squatting 80kg to 215kg in months most of my progression was using Stronglifts 5x5 and now on Wendlers 5/3/1


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty much got a hardon reading this bit aswell 

A trend that most seasoned lifters find irksome is the obsession many young male lifters have with maintaining single-digit bodyfat year round. Psychologists call it body dysmorphia or "manorexia," Rip simply calls it the Soccer Player Phenomenon.

He also calls it a big mistake.

"Many successful weight-gaining programs have been sabotaged by this bizarre desire to have a six-pack year round. What the hell is the point of having a six-pack if you don't have an ice chest to put it in?"

Rip reasons that any nutrition program designed to pack on muscle will also put on some fat, with a 60-40 ratio of muscle to fat being about average.

But with bodyfat being relatively easy to strip off - especially for an active, muscular male - it's an easy trade off.

"Let's say you put on 40 or 50 pounds in six months. That's going to have a huge impact on how you look and how strong you are.

But let's say you do the 'gotta keep my razor sharp abs' horse****. You'll be lucky if you gain eight or nine pounds. What do you think is going to have more effect on how you look? 50 pounds, 30 of it muscle, or 8 pounds?

No one gives a **** about your bull**** abs if you're 5'11 and 170 pounds," says Rip. "Well, maybe some other guys do, but women sure as hell don't.

Problem is, you gotta get to be my age to realize that


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> No one gives a **** about your bull**** abs if you're 5'11 and 170 pounds," says Rip. "Well, maybe some other guys do, but women sure as hell don't.


 Yeah because his over weight physique certainly pulls lots of ass LMAO

Dude you have an obsession with this guy. If you want to eat **** and look like **** by all means go ahead trust me it will bother no one besides perhaps your doctor in a few years:beer:

Honestly i find all those videos out dated....much healthier and better ways to hit goals.

And no not all powerlifters eat like this. Having trained with the best in the world (even taken an overall best teen at gpc worlds years ago) i can assure you of that.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im firmly planted on Rippetoes nuts and have been for a long time 

I think his views are interesting


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Also this is what he reccomends regarding diet

"4000 calories a day is a minimum. 6000 works better. Lots of protein, vegetables, fruits, and clean carbs. No effort should be made to lower dietary fat whatsoever, but watch the crappy carbs and sugar"


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I know this my self for a fact is true as Ive gone from squatting 80kg to 215kg in months most of my progression was using Stronglifts 5x5 and now on Wendlers 5/3/1


Yeah same here mate.

Started June 09: 60kg Squat

December 09: 182.5kg Squat

March 2010: 227.5kg Squat

All this despite breaking my hand and missing out on 2 months of training. 5x5 and 3x5 for the win each time!

Rippetoe is one funny guy, he has some legendary quotes!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

You two are very good examples mind, most people won't get up to those weights in a year, and most people wont get up to those weights purely on SS

Rippetoe is the man though


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Been on rippetoes for 8 weeks so far and added 20 kg (2.5 each week) to all of my lifts from my start point. Keep thinking i'm about to reach my limit for things like my bench press, DL and cleans but just keep coming back and doing the heavier weights. Added about 10lb body weight too (without too much fat!)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think alot of guys on this forum could benefit hugely by

increasing there total cals,if only for a few months at

a time,and get the most out of the high dose cycles

alot of them are on.

cant see how you can utilise 1.5-2+ g of gear on

2-3ooo cals imo.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Forget just guys on gear, the nattys need to up those cals as well to make the most of the hard work done in the gym


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mark W H said:


> Forget just guys on gear, the nattys need to up those cals as well to make the most of the hard work done in the gym


true,but your body will only use so many,i think alot are sh1te

scared to eat alot:confused1:if your happy with ya size and want visible

abbs year round fair enough,but you can have that on very little

gear imo.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

stop trying to justify being a fat cnut Mark....you aint fooling noone..........you really think rippetoe knows much about getting pussy ?? :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

People train for years some take gear and alot of people get no where

theres loads of lads at the gym on gear who are skinny and theres people on this site the same

Atleast Ive got some size and some strength, I can allways diet if I want to...


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

im only busting your balls mark...........chill out pal


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

D92 said:


> im only busting your balls mark...........chill out pal


I thought you where and im not having ago, its just my opinion that some people should just ****ing eat more

Its not very popular on this site to eat and "the clean bulk" is all the rage, yeah it might not be the healthiest to just shovel 4/5/6000 calories aday, but like Rippetoe says people are shooting there self in the foot.

Do you wanna be a big strong lump, or a skinny kid some people might be able to eat 3000 cals of pure organic aids fighting good for you food, but some wont make gains on that

The quote "I dont care if I die, aslong as im buried in a big ****ing box" comes to mind


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

So the bottom line is, to get bigger and stronger let all become big fat fcuks. All these articles are ever focused on is calories calories calories.

What ever happened to protein?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

andysutils said:


> So the bottom line is, to get bigger and stronger let all become big fat fcuks. All these articles are ever focused on is calories calories calories.
> 
> What ever happened to protein?


Nothing happened to protein. Eat, eat and eat. If you know how to prepare a good meal the chances are you dont need more protein if your eating enough.

People got big way before shakes came around


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Rippetoe is quite a joker and actually says alot of things in jest. I'm pretty sure most of his dietry advice is aimed at the hard gainer who doesn't eat anywhere near enough to gain. He's basically telling them to just eat everything in site if they want to put on any decent amount of muscle.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

andysutils said:


> So the bottom line is, to get bigger and stronger let all become big fat fcuks. All these articles are ever focused on is calories calories calories.
> 
> What ever happened to protein?


I guess protein isnt food then and has no calories in it?


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Not eating enough is probably the biggest cause of failing to put on size, way ahead of should i do x number of sets or x number of reps of x exerecise.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> I guess protein isnt food then and has no calories in it?


Sorry just tryin to find where I said that?

if some 10 stone kid is havin to eat 6000cals a day to grow, the only place id be going to is the doctor, or just give up.

His training principles are great and his strenght programs are excellant ive done it and it absoloutly works without question.


----------

